# Mk1 leon with mk4 golf seats



## Abbz86 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all am looking for info on putting golf seats in my mk1 leon 
I have read to cut plugs and solder to new seats but the wires are different coloured on the seats to the car has anybody done this swop before


----------

